#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-14
<teolemon> ces chiffres ronds me donnent le tournis
<cqfd93> salut teolemon !
<teolemon> hej
<teolemon> j'arrive sur le chan
<teolemon> tout le monde se barre
<teolemon> vdm
<YoBoY> ^^
<YoBoY> quels chiffres ronds ?
<teolemon> on est passé sous les 40 000
<teolemon> l'icône est du troll de qualité :-)
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fr-forum
<YoBoY> c'est pour inciter les gens à proposer mieux :)
<YoBoY> ya que celle là que j'ai pris du temps à faire https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fr
<teolemon> tu rigoles, mais elle est bien
<teolemon> jusqu'il y va y en avoir pour hurler aux loups
<YoBoY> je me suis servi des pictogrammes j'ai rien inventé
<YoBoY> http://design.ubuntu.com/downloads
<teolemon> on est à 1000 des allemands
<YoBoY> ha ouai quand même :)
<cqfd93> on va les griller dans la semaine !!!!!
<YoBoY> c'est eux les plus avancés en fait
<cqfd93> bon sur ce, au dodo
<cqfd93> bonne nuit à tous !
<teolemon> bonne nuit
<teolemon> zont pas d'icone avec deux drapeaux
<YoBoY> le overall statistics ça y était déjà ?
<YoBoY> j'ai pas trouvé non, mais tu peux l'inventer :)
<teolemon> overall stats ?
<teolemon> où ça donc ?
<YoBoY> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+lang/fr
<YoBoY> comme ça https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+lang/fr ou comme ça http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/91/WP-TranslationProject_TwoFlags.svg/250px-WP-TranslationProject_TwoFlags.svg.png pour les drapeaux
<YoBoY> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fr-traduire
<YoBoY> teolemon, pourquoi on a des doubles suggestions maintenant ? ça alourdit considérablement la lecture
<teolemon> c'est lié aux corrections successives
<teolemon> au fur et à mesure qu'on a trouvé des patterns
<teolemon> très zoli
<teolemon> sinon, on a mis en place un truc pour tomber sur du neuf
<teolemon> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/raring
<teolemon> tu as une liste de lien toutes les 100 chaines
<teolemon> tu tapes au milieu
<YoBoY> la doc est hs depuis 40 minutes
<YoBoY> tu vires les liens vers des plages déjà traduites ?
<YoBoY> mais sinon je m'étais fait un calc du même genre ^^"
<teolemon> pas encore
<teolemon> on devrait spammer ces liens à tout le forum
<teolemon> genre
<teolemon> le ciel s'abat sur toi
<teolemon> si tu traduis pas 10 chaines
<teolemon> (on appelle ça une chaine de mails)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-15
<cqfd93> salut teolemon !
<cqfd93> et salut YoBoY !
<YoBoY> bonsoir cqfd93 :)
<YoBoY> ça va bien ?
<YoBoY> (yo les autres :p)
<cqfd93> oui, et toi ?
<YoBoY> j'ai froid, mais je me soigne
<cqfd93> moi aussi
<YoBoY> ça se passe bien tes derniers exams ?
<YoBoY> oups
<YoBoY> pas le bon fous
<YoBoY> focus
<YoBoY> c'est chiant unity des fois pour ça :]
<cqfd93> ;-)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-16
<YoBoY> teolemon, salut, tu as reçu mon mail toi de ce dimanche ?
<teolemon> FWI
<teolemon> 12:14 teolemon: I wondered whether there was anyone with the rights to increase the timeout limit for Search
<teolemon> 12:14 czajkowski: hi
<teolemon> 12:15 czajkowski: which search ?
<teolemon> 12:15 teolemon: such as in this example
<teolemon> 12:15 teolemon: https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=debugging+symbols+for
<teolemon> 12:15 teolemon: give it a bit more room to complete the query
<teolemon> 12:16 czajkowski: wgrant: ^^
<teolemon> 12:16 wgrant: When that page is slow, it's *really* slow. We can't sensibly increase it enough to make it succeed frequently.
<teolemon> 12:16 wgrant: The page needs to be fixed.
<teolemon> 12:17 teolemon: ok :-/
<teolemon> 12:17 teolemon: even one out of 10 would save the day
<teolemon> 12:17 teolemon: to be honest
<teolemon> 12:17 wgrant: Sure, but we'd have to at least double or possibly triple the timeout
<teolemon> 12:17 wgrant: Which is not hugely sensible
<teolemon> 12:18 teolemon: fair enough
<teolemon> 12:18 teolemon: i reckon being more specific
<teolemon> 12:18 menesis has left IRC (Ping timeout: 255 seconds)
<teolemon> 12:18 teolemon: increases my chances of having the query complete
<teolemon> 12:18 wgrant: Mmm, potentially a little.
<teolemon> 12:18 teolemon: are there any factors, time of the day that may be useful
<teolemon> 12:18 flacoste has joined (~Thunderbi@canonical/launchpad/flacoste)
<teolemon> 12:19 wgrant: No
<teolemon> 12:19 wgrant: It's just that the translation system wasn't really designed for the sort of scale that that template requires.
<teolemon> 12:21 teolemon: In how many parts would we need to split the template to solve the issue ?
<teolemon> 12:22 teolemon: to make search somehow work again
<teolemon> 12:22 wgrant: That's not really much of a solution.
<teolemon> 12:22 wgrant: And I don't know a number.
<teolemon> 12:22 hyperair has left IRC (Ping timeout: 276 secon
<YoBoY> teolemon, là ?
<teolemon> oui
<YoBoY> tu as reçu mon mail de dimanche toi ?
<teolemon> oui
<YoBoY> alexandre doit être en vacances ^^
<YoBoY> sinon j'ai commencé à regarder pour ubuntu tour, il y a bcp trop de divergences entre les applications réelles et les traductions faîtes
<teolemon> c'est compliqué à mettre en ligne en privé ?
<teolemon> pour qu'on puisse corriger ?
<YoBoY> faudrait faire un appel sur la ml pour que ls gens regardent ça, tu veux que je mette une version "brute" pour que les gens voient ?
<YoBoY> non pas compliqué (pas trop)
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> juste pour les traducteurs
<teolemon> au besoin sur yoboy.fr
<teolemon> comme avant
<YoBoY> c'est là que j'allais le mettre ^^"
<YoBoY> http://tour.yoboy.fr/fr/index.html
<teolemon> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pFLtEMX1-364XHheBB7zf6F-ZU3E65SeCC7bij_Z0tI/edit
<teolemon> breton
<teolemon> il est mignon ^^
<teolemon> on peut commencer à signaler les bogues ?
<YoBoY> non
<YoBoY> faut d'abord se concentrer sur la traduction
<YoBoY> enfin sauf si bug == bug de traduction ;)
<YoBoY> après faudra que je règle la taille des cases en fonction de la longueur de chaînes, donc je préférerai qu'on stabilise d'abord la longueur des chaînes ;)
<YoBoY> d'ailleurs "feuilles de calcul" beaucoup trop long
<YoBoY> ps : le breton c'est pas moi ;)
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/RelectureGuide
<teolemon> balancez tous les problèmes que vous voyez là dessus
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/RelectureTourUbuntu
<teolemon> nouvelle page
<YoBoY> j'allais demander pourquoi guide ? ^^
<teolemon> YoBoY, n'hésite pas à signaler sur le pad ce qui t'a choqué
<YoBoY> il y a tellement de choses que… ^^
<YoBoY> je remplace le chinois par l'anglais non ?
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> ben il faut bien commencer quelque part
<teolemon> j'en ai déjà mis un paquet
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/RelectureTourUbuntu
<teolemon> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pFLtEMX1-364XHheBB7zf6F-ZU3E65SeCC7bij_Z0tI/edit
<YoBoY> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour/12.10/+pots/ubuntu-online-tour/fr/+translate?memo=100&start=100 je m'arrête, j'ai revu les 100 premières chaînes
<YoBoY> marre des timeout error
<cqfd93> oui, les timeout, c'est franchement ch***t !
<teolemon> ça a été relu
<teolemon> c'est en contexte que ça ne va pas
<teolemon> tu as fait des modifs ?
 * cqfd93 retourne corriger des copies :-(
<YoBoY> teolemon, oui c'est en contexte, les traductions sur le tour correspondent pas aux traductions réelles des applications
<teolemon> donc les 100 premières chaines matchent ?
<YoBoY> j'en ai corrigé 25% environ
<tshirtman> ah oui, y'a pas grand monde
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> c'est pas ubuntu-fr non plus ^^
<teolemon> si ça t'intéresse, on est en train de traduire les descriptions de la logithèque
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+lang/fr
<cqfd93> on essaye de les caser à tout le monde :-)
<tshirtman> ^^
<YoBoY> doit rester plein de lib python par exemple… :D
<tshirtman> de ce que je lis de la page wiki c'est surtout ça a traduir, en fait, vu que les autres projets sont sensés être traduits ailleurs? (gnomefr…)
<tshirtman> traduire*
<tshirtman> Ah oui, c'est con, je crois que je fais plus de fautes en français qu'en anglais, en ce moment >_>
<YoBoY> oui, même les descriptions de paquet ce sera reversé en amont (sinon on casse tout toute façon :D)
<tshirtman> ok
<YoBoY> j'ai fait le tour de toutes les chaînes du Ubuntu tour, franchement c'est déprimant tellement j'en ai corrigé :]
<YoBoY> je dl le po demain, et je commence à corriger l'apparence
<YoBoY> (et à ouvrir des bugs sur le projet)
 * cqfd93 vou souhaite une bonne nuit !
<cqfd93> *vous
<YoBoY> idem bonne nuit
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-17
<teolemon> hello
<Havok_Novak> Hello.
<YoBoY> hait l'eau
<YoBoY> qu'est ce que tu trafiques à sciences po teolemon ?
<teolemon> private business :-)
<teolemon> mais je viens de découvrir une nouvelle url scpo
<teolemon> si vous voulez une cible facile, essayez les services info de scpo
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> il y a quelques suggestions sur multiverse
<teolemon> on a presque terminé :-)
<cqfd93> hello tout le monde !
<YoBoY> cqfd93, salut
<YoBoY> cqfd93, question à la con, t'es dans quel coin de la France ?
<cqfd93> dans le 9 cube !
<cqfd93> et toi ?
<YoBoY> 9⁴
<YoBoY> je me dis que tout le monde sur le chan à cet instant est dan la région parisienne, ce serait sympa de se faire une sori
<YoBoY> sortie un soir
<cqfd93> on peut envisager quelque chose un de ces jours mais j'évite le soir (pour cause de transports)
<Havok_Novak> 94 représente !
<Havok_Novak> Sur ce, salut.
<teolemon> heu pourquoi le topic du chan renvoie sur la racine du wiki ?!?
<cqfd93> oui, bizarre
<cqfd93> y'a un gremlin qui l'a changé ?
<cqfd93> quel lien faut-il mettre ?
<YoBoY> parce que quelqu'un a du le tronquer…
<YoBoY> Sujet de #ubuntu-fr-l10n défini par cqfd93!~cqfd93@2a01:e35:1399:1960:14f:e8e6:78a3:b398 le Thu Dec 20 23:42:55 2012
<cqfd93> j'ai fait ça, moi ???
* YoBoY changed the topic of #ubuntu-fr-l10n to: Bienvenue sur #ubuntu-fr-l10n, le salon des traducteurs francophones d'Ubuntu. Visitez notre wiki sur http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr
<YoBoY> si tu as une autre formulation
<cqfd93> c'est bien comme formulation
<cqfd93> welcome back, teolemon
<teolemon> re
<cqfd93> j'ai pas trop le cœur aux ddtp ce soir, timeout continuels :-(
<YoBoY> c'est de pire en pire, même la simple navigation save & continue ça merdait hier
<teolemon> je vais reharceler les dev
<teolemon> si même le save and continue marche plus :-/
<teolemon> normalement ça sauvegarde
<teolemon> j'en ai eu
<teolemon> mais je crois que c'est passé
<cqfd93> dans les ddtp, aucune action ne marche du 1er coup, mas de recherche dans universe, et même mes liens que tu as mis vers les pages non tradiote font plein de timeout
<cqfd93> on perd un temps considérable
<cqfd93> alors teolemon, si tu peux atteindre les dev, vas-y !
<teolemon> j'ai essayé avant hier
<YoBoY> teolemon, ça sauvegarde oui, heureusement
<teolemon> avec fin de non recevoir
<teolemon> j'avais copié la discussion dans le chan
<YoBoY> teolemon, tu n'utilises pas la bonne méthode :)
<cqfd93> je ne l'ai pas vue, elle date de quand ?
<YoBoY> étape 1 : ouvrir un bug
<YoBoY> étape 2 : voir si quelqu'un se bouge dessus pendant 7 jours
<cqfd93> y'a déjà eu des bugs contre rosetta
<cqfd93> ça n'a rien donné
<YoBoY> étape 3 : lancer une campagne de dénigrement et de critiques non constructives :D
<YoBoY> cqfd93, hier
<cqfd93> je vais jeter un cil dans le log
<teolemon> passez à l'étape 3 sans passer par la case départ
<YoBoY> toujours commencer par ouvrir un bug
<teolemon> faites un sacrifice rituel de dev
<teolemon> et invoquez l'apocalypse maya
<YoBoY> peut être que la personne chez eux qui saurait aténuer les timeout est pas sur le chan mais lis les bug reports
<teolemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/869824
<teolemon> YoBoY
<teolemon> j'ai une idée géniale
<teolemon> on ferme ubuntu-fr
<teolemon> et on mobilise les serveurs pour une méga install de launchpad
<YoBoY> c'est pas que sur les ddtp en fait :]
<teolemon> dédiée aux ddtp
<teolemon> avec aucune règle sur les timeout :-D
<YoBoY> il est marqué en critical depuis 2011 ? :O
<teolemon> hésite pas à le +1
<cqfd93> je l'ai déjà "plussé"
<teolemon> je cible YoBoY :-)
<teolemon> peut être que quand tout LP l'aura +1é, on aura terminé
<teolemon> et ils décideront alors de le résoudre :-)
<YoBoY> mouai j'en doute
<YoBoY> mais tu peux commenter et dire que ça n'arrive pas que dans les ddtp mais aussi dans beaucoup d'autres recherches / projets
<cqfd93> il y a quand même ul lien entre la taille du template et la fréquence des timeout
<YoBoY> mes timeout hier je les ais eu sur le ubuntu-online-tour pour info ;)
<YoBoY> et c'est à peine 280 chaines je crois ce projet
<cqfd93> ah oui :-(
<cqfd93> bonne nuit à tous !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-18
<dilm> c'est quoi cette manie de parler de cryptage !
<YoBoY> qui quoi où ?
<dilm> bonjour :)
<YoBoY> je commençais à me dire qu'il manquait quelque chose ;)
<dilm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+pots/ecryptfs-utils/fr/+translate
<YoBoY> yo dilm
<dilm> c'est la déformation professionnelle d'hotliner, je fais comme les clients, je gueule d'abord et je parle ensuite :)
<YoBoY> ba c'est pas une manie c'est juste les gens qui savent pas parler
<YoBoY> après les initiés savent qu'on parle de chiffrement
<dilm> en plus il me semble que le seul truc que j'ai traduit a l'époque justement c'était ça
<YoBoY> propose des corrections :)
<YoBoY> déjà fait à ce que je vois :p
<dilm> y'a pas eu de modifs depuis 2010, c'est ça ?
<dilm> faut les frapper les gens ! Copy text 	
<dilm> Enregistrez votre phrase secrète de cryptage
<dilm> Enregistrez votre phrase de passe pour l'encryptage
<dilm> l'encryptage !
<dilm> haaa mdr
<YoBoY> ba… c'est pas des programmes très utilisés et ceux qui les utilisent corrigent pas ou signalent pas les erreurs de traduction
<YoBoY> content que quelqu'un le fasse d'ailleurs ;)
<dilm> ;) mais ce que j'ai fait ça va servir à quelque chose ou y'a des maitres puissants qui vont pas valider mes changements :) ?
<dilm> s/maitres/gourous
<YoBoY> dilm, tu signales ces propositions sur la liste de discussion et ce sera validé demain normalement :)
<dilm> ha c'est ça que j'avais pas du saisir
<dilm> je mets quoi dans le courriel ?
<YoBoY> un truc genre "bonjour je suis nouveau, j'ai traduit ça, si quelqu'un pouvait valider" avec un lien vers les traductions
<YoBoY> tu as pensé à vérifier que c'était bien à nous de traduire cette application ? c'est pas un projet amont ?
<YoBoY> clique sur le lien dans le topic pour trouver la page où tu pourras vérifier ça
<dilm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/trunk/+pots/ecryptfs-utils/fr/+details
<dilm> ça ?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-19
<dilm> ça tombes sur https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/launchpad-translators
<YoBoY> ça quoi ?
<YoBoY> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr
<YoBoY> teolemon, si t'es encore debout, j'ai un peu avancé sur le tour http://tour.yoboy.fr/fr/
<teolemon> hey
<dilm> génial :)
<dilm> j'arrive plus a retrouver la demo d'ulteo
<YoBoY> dilm, ulteo?
<YoBoY> bonjour
<cqfd93> salut tout le monde !
<YoBoY> bonjour cqfd93 :)
<YoBoY> comment ça va ce matin ?
<YoBoY> quelqu'un pourrait prendre le temps ce matin de rayer ce que j'ai déjà corrigé sur le online tour ?
<YoBoY> http://tour.yoboy.fr/fr/
<YoBoY> http://lite.framapad.org/p/RelectureTourUbuntu
<teolemon_> arf
<teolemon_> t'as pas utilisé le pad
<teolemon_> je vais voir
<teolemon_> je viens de recevoir la version papier du manuel
<teolemon_> bonne facture, hormis le fait que les captures d'écran sont en N&B, et peut être un peu petites
<cqfd93> YoBoY : ça va bien (les cheveux qui poussent à l'intérieur... j'ai un peu bu hier soir !)
<cqfd93> Et toi, ça va ?
<YoBoY> teolemon_, j'avais dis que j'irais plus vite sans pour la première vague de corrections (principalement les traductions)
<teolemon_> ok
<YoBoY> maintenant c'est les erreurs graphiques de taille que je chasse :)
<YoBoY> pour les traductions c'était plus simple d'aller sur launchpad et de traduire en fait
<YoBoY> que d'y chercher des chaînes
<YoBoY> et vu comment ça plantait ce soir là… :]
<YoBoY> cqfd93, pas bien de trop boire :)
<YoBoY> moi je suis en pleine forme, la neige me mets toujours de bonne humeur :)
<YoBoY> teolemon_, en plus sur le pad, vous êtes vache, exemple pour shotwell, me mettre que "Entrées" c'est pas bon sans mettre la bonne traduction, ça ne m'aurait servi à rien xD
<teolemon_> tu as fait les modifs dans LP ou directement sur ton install ?
<YoBoY> launchpad pour tout ce qui est traduction
<YoBoY> j'en fais encore, coquilles en tout genre principalement
<YoBoY> en plus les [nbsp] ont été convertis en espace normaux :\ bon c'est pas grave en soit, mais pour la prochaine version faudra penser à les remplacer par le code html pour faire ça proprement
<YoBoY> J'ai raccourcis quelques phrases du texte en bas, j'espère que j'ai pas trop "charcuté"
<YoBoY> sinon ça passait sur 2 lignes et c'était plus que moche
<YoBoY> (déjà là faut une résolution minimale en largeur de 1200 environ :])
<YoBoY> j'ai tous les boutons de thunderbird à retailler, sont chiant avec leurs tailles fixes :(
<teolemon_> j'ai actualisé le pad
<teolemon_> hésite pas à rayer ou ajouter des items
<teolemon_> je continue d'avancer sur le guide launchpad
<teolemon_> cqfd93, au final Kevin a laissé tomber pour Raring ?
<YoBoY> Ils vont me maudire sur le projet online tour avec tous les trucs non traduisibles que je signale :D
<cqfd93> coucou, me revoilà (je suis en train de modifier quelques traductions ardues que Pierre avait laissées à revoir)
<cqfd93> non cépabien de boire :-) mais c'est bon, surtout du bon bourbon et du bon vin !
<cqfd93> teolemon : je n'ai plus de nouvelles de kevin :-( va falloir que je me manifeste...
<cqfd93> j'ai reçu mon exemplaire du manuel : du coup, j'ai des collègues qui veulent le même :-)
<teolemon_> oh
<teolemon_> c'était plus pour moi
<teolemon_> comme il en reste 20
<teolemon_> je les fait en plusieurs coups
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> je retourne aux ddtp...
<teolemon_> fais
<teolemon_> il y a un paquet appelé rbot
<teolemon_> dans universe
<teolemon_> ça peut intéresser YoBoY :-)
<teolemon_> c'est un bot irc qui fait la cuisine
<YoBoY> j'ai pas besoin de bot irc pour ça, ça me détend de faire la cuisine
<cqfd93> launchpad est dans les choux
<YoBoY> cqfd93, pour changer…
<YoBoY> en maintenance d'après le salon #launchpad
<cqfd93> là, c'est tout launchpad, pas seulement nos ddtp
<cqfd93> ça y est il remarche
<YoBoY> comme je disais c'était une maintenance de launchpad ;)
<cqfd93> problem is: is it working better now?
<cqfd93> euh... non !
<teolemon> dans le cadre d'Ubuntu Phone, on va retraduire les DDTP en langage texto
<teolemon> Liézon PHP pr le pkg de dvpt 2 LP
<cqfd93> m.. ça me ferait une nouvelle langue à apprendre ;-)
<cqfd93> je vien de piquer un coup de gueule sut #launchpad
<cqfd93> *sur
<cqfd93> pas encore de réponse
<teolemon_> o_O
<teolemon_> tu fais peur :-)
<cqfd93> j'étais vraiment en rogne
<teolemon_> Sylvie, elle se sert du Launchpad pour lancer des skuds :-)
<cqfd93> ;-)
<teolemon_> <=====<<
<cqfd93> pour l'instant, mon skud s'est perdu dans le cyberspace
<teolemon_> il n'y a pas de dev à plein temps sur LP
<teolemon_> et surement pas le samedi..
<teolemon_> sur translations
<teolemon_> i mean
<cqfd93> faudrait que je réessaye en semaine
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-20
<YoBoY> http://tour.yoboy.fr/fr/ dernière version avec mes modifs d'hier si quelqu'un veut jouer avec aujourd'hui :)
<YoBoY> les erreurs sont à rapporter là : http://lite.framapad.org/p/RelectureTourUbuntu
<YoBoY> PS : je me suis permis quelques liberté pour coller plus à la réalité sur certains menu du panel (c'est à dire que je diverge de la version officielle)
<Havok_Novak> cqfd93, pour checkbox, on est obligé de laisser les deux-points dans les titres ?
<cqfd93> Havok_Novak : non, puisque les titres ne sont pas affichés, ça fait juste plus homogène et correct de les laisser
<Havok_Novak> Mais c’est incorrect typographiquement parlant de mettre deux-points puis une phrase commençant par une majuscule.
<cqfd93> de toutes façons, quand on doit traduire une chaîne qui en contient, on a intérêt à repartir d'une autre semblable ou à utiliser un jeu de titres tout prêts
<Havok_Novak> On les laisse ? :(
<cqfd93> utilise checkbox sur ta machine, tu verras que les titres ne se voient pas
<cqfd93> on les laisse, avec espace simple et :
<Havok_Novak> Pourquoi pas espace insécable ?
<cqfd93> parce que c'est pas grave vu que les titres ne sont pas affichés quand on lance les tests, essaye et tu verras
<Havok_Novak> Ouais, mais on en met partout alors qu’ils ne sont pas utiles dans tous les cas, donc autant les laisser.
<Havok_Novak> Vu qu’on ne les voit pas, on peut faire volontairement des fautes d’orthographe à ce moment-là.
<teolemon_> Hello everybody,
<teolemon_> at our last meeting we just had a few folks attending so we felt we
<teolemon_> should reschedule the meeting. It'd be great to have more of you attend
<teolemon_> our meeting on the
<teolemon_>   2013-03-21 17:00 UTC
<teolemon_> to discuss the state of the translations community with the Community
<teolemon_> Council.
<teolemon_> Looking forward to seeing you there.
<teolemon_> Have a great day,
<teolemon_>  Daniel
<teolemon_> heureusement qu'on nous forwarde les mails....
<teolemon_> c'est pas dans l'immédiat
<teolemon_> mais je me demande si on en a pas loupé une pour le coup...
<cqfd93> y'en a pas eu un fin décembre ?
<teolemon_> si
<cqfd93> teolemon : et si mes souvenirs sont bons, il ne s'y est presque rien dit ?
<cqfd93> Havok_Novak : les fautes volontaires, ça fait crade, ça donne un mauvais exemple aux nouveaux
<Havok_Novak> Bah ça c’est une faute de mettre des deux-points dans un titre…
 * cqfd93 retourne corriger des copies... :-(
<Loodroon> hello
<Loodroon> quelque connait pas mal de chose sur hamachi et ubuntu server ?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-01-15
<slystone> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1474001 ← j'ai vu ce message sur le forum, je ne sais pas s'il peut intéresser quelqu'un ici, je l'indique à tout hasard (une question pour une traduction dans Cups).
<YoBoY> slystone, écrit plutot à la ml des traducteurs, c'est plus efficace
<slystone> Ok, merci YoBoY :)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2017-01-16
<nh2> Bonjour
<nh2> Pourquoi le manuel ubuntu en français n'est pas dispo ? il a été traduit à 100% pourtant !? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<nh2> (je parle de la dernière version LTS)
